# So why was my post deleted?



## Rasyr (Aug 15, 2005)

My last post on the thread about the WHFRP was deleted.

Dancey has a history of using his own meaning of words (meanings unrelated to the meanings given in dictionaries). He made a comment that his use of the word "derivative" seemed to be causing problems. 

All I did was point out WHY this was so, and suggest that he go back and look at another thread where he had the same problem (his use of a definition different than what the dictionary gives for a word). 

Nothing in my post was an attack of any sort.

Now I have no idea what the other post deleted (the one that Piratecat mentioned quoted my post, nor who may have posted it) may have been and likely would not have even noticed that you had deleted my post had not somebody emailed me to tell me that it had been deleted.

But, now I am curious to see how my particular post was any worse than other posts made on the same thread.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2005)

Looking at it, it directly insulted Ryan. You may or may not have meant it as such, but the phrasing was certainly very, very blunt to the point of rudeness. The second post, deleted because it referred to it, was essentially a comment on how "harsh" your post was. I've just reviewed the deleted post, and I fully agree with PC's decision to remove it.

If you need to further discuss PC's decision, you'll need to email him (although, as a note, he's off to Gen Con, so may not be able to reply for a few days). We're not going to publicly discuss a post we considered needed deleting, as that defeats the purpose of deleting it.


----------



## Rasyr (Aug 16, 2005)

Okay, so pointing out to somebody that they have a history of purposely misusing (and creating their own definitions for) words is insulting?

Or was it insulting because it was Ryan Dancey against whom this post was directed?

Considering that I have had spoken to me words that I consider harsher, and pretty recently, on these forums, and that those post still reside someplace here (and no, I am not going to go search for them), I find it a bit amazing that my post was deleted.

Shoot! There are harsher words than what I said still present in that thread. Or, did the mods get a complaint? And that is why it was deleted?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 16, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> If you need to further discuss PC's decision, you'll need to email him (although, as a note, he's off to Gen Con, so may not be able to reply for a few days). We're not going to publicly discuss a post we considered needed deleting, as that defeats the purpose of deleting it.




Please email PC if you want an explanation of his decision.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 16, 2005)

Well, I would like to see the explanation too. You can email me with it. When one day I will be a moderator, I would benefit of such experience.

Edit- actually I am moderator too. I forgotten since this forum had around 12 posts, but still....


----------



## Rasyr (Aug 16, 2005)

Email to P-Kitty sent...


----------



## Belen (Aug 16, 2005)

Rasyr said:
			
		

> Shoot! There are harsher words than what I said still present in that thread. Or, did the mods get a complaint? And that is why it was deleted?




It came off as making Ryan sound like an idiot who could not read a dictionary.  If it really bothers you, then think of it as the moderators deciding to make a point before they were forced to lock the thread.  Your post may have not been the most offensive, but they needed to bring the level of hostility in the thread down.


----------



## Rasyr (Aug 16, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> It came off as making Ryan sound like an idiot who could not read a dictionary.  If it really bothers you, then think of it as the moderators deciding to make a point before they were forced to lock the thread.  Your post may have not been the most offensive, but they needed to bring the level of hostility in the thread down.




Well, I never meant that he he couldn't read a dictionary, only that he refused to use the definitions found in one. Dancey is a smart man, there is no doubt about that. He is also extremely good at marketing. However, a number of the things he says and does publicly uses loaded words, and purposely erronous definitions to put forth his own support of d20. 

I tend to think that is it because he does not want folks to realize that the OGL is a failure (long term - short term it was very successful, too successful in some respects).

I tend to be a bit of a realist sometimes, and tend to be blunt , and have no problems speaking my mind (hey! I got my current job from sending a polite nastygram to the guy who is now my boss - a little more complicated than that, but that was the starting point). I try to be very polite, but sometimes that isn't possible, and I realize that I can come across as rude or insulting, even if I do not mean to. I am sorry if folks do not like that, but it is the way I am.


----------



## Belen (Aug 16, 2005)

Rasyr said:
			
		

> Well, I never meant that he he couldn't read a dictionary, only that he refused to use the definitions found in one. Dancey is a smart man, there is no doubt about that. He is also extremely good at marketing. However, a number of the things he says and does publicly uses loaded words, and purposely erronous definitions to put forth his own support of d20.
> 
> I tend to think that is it because he does not want folks to realize that the OGL is a failure (long term - short term it was very successful, too successful in some respects).
> 
> I tend to be a bit of a realist sometimes, and tend to be blunt , and have no problems speaking my mind (hey! I got my current job from sending a polite nastygram to the guy who is now my boss - a little more complicated than that, but that was the starting point). I try to be very polite, but sometimes that isn't possible, and I realize that I can come across as rude or insulting, even if I do not mean to. I am sorry if folks do not like that, but it is the way I am.




I disagree that the OGL failed.  I would love to see expand your statement, maybe even as a  post in "General."


----------



## diaglo (Aug 16, 2005)

even as harsh a critic of d02 and the OGL as i am. i gotta agree with BeleUmeria.

i'd love to see an explanation in "General"

my hat of d02 knows no limits.

if it wasn't doing so well it wouldn't get under my skin. it must be doing something to get me so riled.


----------



## Rasyr (Aug 16, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I disagree that the OGL failed.  I would love to see expand your statement, maybe even as a  post in "General."




I know that I am gonna regret this... Just remember that this is prompted by you guys when all the hate posts get thrown at me.... heheh


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Aug 16, 2005)

I think that if your post had been earlier in the thread, it would have gone more or less unnoticed.  THe fact that it came later on, and especially after the Mods had warned people to pipe down with the vitriol, made the difference, I'd imagine.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 16, 2005)

Rasyr, you e-mailed Piratecat, and that's about all that can happen right now.  I'm going to close this thread now, as we're now stepping into the bounds of arguing over essentially a threadpoint that has been closed.


----------

